# h170I elite lcd Kühlmittel temp



## zerrocool88 (25. November 2022)

hey meine lieben 

Mir ist in letzter zeit mal aufgefallen das meine Kühlmittel temperatur nicht unter 41-42 grad geht.  Manchmal wenn ich zocke wird sie bis 58 grad warm und meine H170I geht in den abgesicherten modus was ich absolut nicht verstehe. Ich habe eben mal ne runde WZ2 gezockt und alle lüfter auf 100% also 11 lüfter auf 1500 RPM. Meine CPU bleibt so bei 50-53 grad aber meine KM temp geht trotzdem bis auf 52-53. Wenn ich also wie sonst auf so 600-700 rpm gehe stehen da schnell die 56-57 grad...


Was mich noch mehr wundert ist nen freund hat die h170I ohne LCD was ja eigentlich die gleiche kühluing ist und er hat ne idle tempt von 27 xD


----------



## Richu006 (25. November 2022)

also etwas kann an deiner Rechnung nicht stimmen... irgend nen Sensor muss defekt sein.

Denn wenn deine Kühlmittel temperatur auf 52- 53°C ist, kann deine CPU (unter Last) unmöglich bei 50 bis 53°C sein.

Denn mit dem Kühlmittel kühlst du ja deine cpu. Das Kühlmittel kann deshalb unmöglich wärmer als die cpu selbst sein.

Wäre dein kühlmittel so warm wie der Sensor anzeigt, dann wären wir wohl eher bei 70-90°C cpu temperatur unter last! wie warm ist deine cpu denn in "idle"?


----------



## zerrocool88 (25. November 2022)

im idle ist die CPu CA 30-38 warm laut HW monitor. Ich habe gerade mal alle stecker nachgeguckt ob sie richtig sitzen jetzt habe ich ein ganz andere problem xD siehe bild

die RPM sind soweit unten weil ich mit meiner lüfterkurve eigentlich nicht auf -37 gekommen bin xD


EDIT 

idle betrrieb mit normalen RPM gerade so 26-31 CPU


----------



## Richu006 (25. November 2022)

Deine cpu temperaturen bewegen sich im "normalen" rahmen.

Vermutlich ist mit deinem System also eigentlich alles soweit gut. Denn das wichtigste, die CPU Temperatur, ist ja gut.

Was wohl einen weg hat, ist dein kühlmittel sensor oder Kabel.

Diese temperaturen machen keinen Sinn.


----------



## zerrocool88 (25. November 2022)

Ne absolut nicht zumal ich bis eben ja über 50 da stehen hatte jetzt plötzlich -40 xD hä? … ich bin die Kabel jetzt aber schon einmal abgegangen und dort ist anscheinen alles iO… wo sitzt denn dieser blöde Sensor ? 

Die wichtigste Frage ist ob ich die Anzeige überhaupt benötige ?… wenn ich doch die CPU Temps sehe und die unten halte müsste doch alles klar sein oder ?


----------



## IICARUS (25. November 2022)

Da wird auch was von -36 °C angezeigt, was schon sehr nach falscher Temperaturausgabe aussieht.

Das Teil hat sicherlich noch Herstellergarantie, lasse sie austauschen und das nächste Mal, wenn du wiedermal eine neue AIO brauchst, machst dir Gedanken eine custom Wakü aufzubauen. Denn mit so viel Geld würde es auch schon dazu ausreichen. Ein paar Schläuche auf Maß zu schneiden und festzuschrauben, ist nicht schwer.



zerrocool88 schrieb:


> Die wichtigste Frage ist ob ich die Anzeige überhaupt benötige ?… wenn ich doch die CPU Temps sehe und die unten halte müsste doch alles klar sein oder ?


Wenn die Anzeige dazu nicht verlässlich ist, wirst du sicherlich auch darauf verzichten können.
Mit meiner custim Wakü sieht die Ausgabe so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zerrocool88 (25. November 2022)

ja also schreiben werde ich denen auf jedenfall.. Das teil hat 400€ gekostet das kann ja wohl nicht sein. Die frage die ich mir gerade stelle ist wo sitzt denn dieser blöde sensor?... 

Ich meine wenn meine temps stimmen dürfte da ja nichts passieren weil wie er schon sagt meine CPU temperatur und die KM temps waren ja komplett verschieden was ja auch nicht sein kann.. Das wasser kann ja nicht nur 1 grad von der cpu unterschiedlich sein


----------



## IICARUS (25. November 2022)

Wie es aussieht, stimmt nur die Ausgabe der Wassertemperatur nicht. Andere AIOs haben solch eine Ausgabe gar nicht und mit meiner custom Wakü muss ich dazu auch einige Temperatursensoren mit verbauen und noch eine spezielle Lüftersteuerung. Sonst würde ich diese Ausgabe auch nicht haben.


----------



## wr2champ (25. November 2022)

Welche iCUE Version hast du installiert? Es gab einen Bug, der bei iCUE 3.x eine negative Temperatur angezeigt hat. 

Ich würde aber zusätzlich den Corsairsupport anschreiben und um Unterstützung bitten. Die werden es am ehesten wissen.


----------



## zerrocool88 (25. November 2022)

puh ich muss sagen der corsair support ist die reinste hölle. Ich Habe mit denen 3 monate hin und her geschrieben wegen der RGB geschichte in meinem pc weil sie mir nicht geglaubt haben das eine Core XT kaputt ist...

Ich frage mich jetzt nur ob der sensor wirklich nur nen guck mal hier du kannst deine temps sehen ding ist oder ob der noch für andere sachen da ist. Wobei ich glaube das ich trotzdem mal schreiben werde. Ich nutze die aktuelle version.


Ich muss auch gesetehn das ich dezent kein bock habe wieder alles raus zu rupfen und neu einzubauen.


----------

